

Ask HN: Anyone Founded a Startup being on H1b? - yankoff

1. What were the main problems you had to go through?<p>2. Did it affect how hard it was to get funded?<p>3. Was it succesfull?
======
hartator
I don't think you can.

In H1b, you can only work for your current employer and for the position they
have done the visa for. I think you can form a LLC or do a side project
without any serious legal issue, but you can't make a living out of it nor
hold a real position inside it. So, it can be challenging in a lot of ways
indeed to raise money or just make money. You can do an E-2 visa though if you
got some money to invest inside your company. It might mean to go out the U.S
and apply in your home country however.

Tell me more about your story, what's your background?

------
datacog
I had posted this thread, might help:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6841113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6841113)

